# Malarkey shingles



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Do any of you use Malarkey shingles. if so what are you thoughts on them. 
Was looking at some today for a roof I am bidding. looks like a good one with some nice features. 30 yr ones at about 77 a square.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

We have only used them once. They were so old and dry, I don't think they will lay down till August of 2013.

Worst batch of shingles I have ever used. They appear to be a good shingle otherwise.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ended up using them on my own home. So far so good. Laid nice. 

I got a great deal from my supplier at $40 a square.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Ended up using them on my own home. So far so good. Laid nice.
> 
> I got a great deal from my supplier at $40 a square.


Thats half of what we pay


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Ended up using them on my own home. So far so good. Laid nice.
> 
> I got a great deal from my supplier at $40 a square.


I think you stoled them Bam!! Great deal for you though. I do like the wider nailing area they have and the tappered under layer. Also look like a heavier tar strip too. 110 mph wind if 6 nailed.


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

I used them a while back on a customers home and they got a 10% discount on their HO insurance due to the hail rating.


----------



## ccexteriors (Feb 16, 2012)

*roof with malarkey*

:thumbsup:Seem to be about the same they make a I/R shingle 'Impact res'' I think there ok for the money seams to be the chepest right now no problem yet Good sale point is the discount for I/R

Casey


----------



## pro exteriors (Feb 12, 2012)

They have two types the highlanders which are regular asphalt shingles and are junk. The ones with the higher impact rating are the legacy's they are sbs modified which makes them much more flexible and stand up incredibly well to hail, we have installed A LOT of them and I try to sell a customer on them whenever I can because of all the hail we get around here. So to sum it up, highlanders junk and legacy's in my opinion from the shingles I'm familiar with they are the best on the market.


----------



## kage (Aug 17, 2008)

the ones i've used, in winter they unbonded, in summer they stuck..i stick with certs.


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Not used a lot around here. I thought it was odd that everything was still t-locks over there Randy. I've only used them once. Legacy SBS mod. Seemed to be a nice shingle but that job is 400 miles away so I've no idea how they hold up.


----------



## 232323 (Mar 31, 2008)

pro exteriors said:


> They have two types the highlanders which are regular asphalt shingles and are junk. The ones with the higher impact rating are the legacy's they are sbs modified which makes them much more flexible and stand up incredibly well to hail, we have installed A LOT of them and I try to sell a customer on them whenever I can because of all the hail we get around here. So to sum it up, highlanders junk and legacy's in my opinion from the shingles I'm familiar with they are the best on the market.


Yes, Pro is right...only the 50- year Legacy meet the Class 4 impact rating and qualify for discounted homeowners insurance. We and many others have had numerous problems with blow-offs with the Highanders. I would hesitate to use them in high wind areas. The sealant is below par compared with some of the other 30-year laminates. The Legacys on the other hand are a great shingle...only complaint is the color selection...not the best looking shingles out there. Their Oxford Grey for instance, looks like 3 or 4 mismatched color lots on a roof.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Never seen Malarkey shingles in my area. ive only ever seen gaf certainteed and tamko.well i just recently seen someone install iko on afew houses.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Renegade said:


> Not used a lot around here. I thought it was odd that everything was still t-locks over there Randy. I've only used them once. Legacy SBS mod. Seemed to be a nice shingle but that job is 400 miles away so I've no idea how they hold up.


Alot of houses still have T-locks on them here. I think it has been 10- 15 yrs since I have put any of them on anymore. Don't think you can hardly find them anymore.


----------

